
The US Army is developing AI missiles that find their own targets - jonbaer
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2212982-the-us-army-is-developing-ai-missiles-that-find-their-own-targets/
======
ziddoap
How can we look at the error rates of current AI (especially the ones dealing
with human aspects) and subsequently think that this is the right time to make
an AI-controlled weapon?

Absolutely stunning. I guess it doesn't matter what the error rate is when you
think everyone else on the planet is your enemy.

~~~
luckylion
"We didn't reject your credit application, it was the AI" becomes "We didn't
blow up that hospital, it was the AI".

